# [tuner TNT] Cinergy T2: Tuning failed (abandon)

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

J'ai un tuner TNT récalcitrant.

Je me demande si c'est le matériel qui est tombé en panne en 2 ans de non-utilisation, le driver qui a changé, ou bien si j'ai bêtement oublié un truc (feature noyau, mauvaise méthode de scan de channels, etc).

Bref, le matériel est un dongle USB Terratec Cinergy T2. Il a toujours eu bonne réputation, et a eu le bon goût de marcher "out of ze box" à l'époque quand je l'utilisais, il y a 2 ans au moins. Sauf que forcément j'ai déménagé entre temps, mais l'antenne du nouvel immeuble va bien en mode TNT avec ma TV donc je ai écarté cette piste.

Depuis, je veux l'installer sur une autre machine gentoo, avec un 2.6.34.

J'ai bien le driver de chargé, j'ai même mis à jour le firmware du dongle USB sous ouinouin, de dépit. J'ai cherché, il n'y a pas d'option activable au chargement du module dvb_usb_cinergyT2:

```
[    5.055584] cinergyT2 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    5.055588] cinergyT2 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    5.055592] dvb-usb: found a 'TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver' in warm state.

[    5.057535] dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

[    5.058289] DVB: registering new adapter (TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver)

[    5.059788] DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver)...

[    5.060306] input: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.1/usb1/1-3/input/input5

[    5.060332] dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 50 msecs.

[    5.062298] dvb-usb: TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver successfully initialized and connected.

[    5.062331] usbcore: registered new interface driver cinergyT2

```

Le périphérique est bien accessible sous /dev, comme "avant" (il y a 2 ans):

```
# ls /dev/dvb/adapter0/

demux0     dvr0       frontend0  net0
```

Oui, sauf que lors du scan de channels (avec l'antenne de l'immeuble qui va bien au derche du dongle, une fois j'avais oublié de la brancher, hahahaha....):

dvbscan avec le fichier de param fr-paris (ou n'importe lequel autre) me sort: "tuning failed" à chaque ligne

w_scan (même avec les options de timeout au max, et le pays à FR) ne trouve rien de rien (mais voit bien les caractéristiques du tuner)

overkill, j'ai même installé kaffeine qui marchait à l'époque pour scanner avec l'option "décalage 167 machin", au cas où: il affiche un signal à 90% de force, mais ne trouve aucune chaîne non plus (la barre SNR en toute logique ne bouge pas d'un poil, 0 ou 20% en fixe, suivant les paramètres de scan)

Bref, il est fort probable que j'ai oublié un truc...

Alors avant d'acheter un nouveau tuner (genre un WinTV-NOVA-TD-500), j'aurais voulu être sûr que ça ne vient pas de moi, et me retrouver tout stupide avec 2 tuners que je ne sais pas faire fonctionner.

Help!  :Smile: 

--

edit: j'ajoute que j'ai un second tuner (DVB-S2) dans la  machine, mais  qu'il est éteint pendant mes tests... histoire d'être sûr.

----------

## oxomichael

Normalement tout marche tous seul

Mais si tu as un autre tuner tv (enfin j'ai l'impression que c'est pour le satellite), est ce qu'il fonctionne ?

Sinon si tu peut attendre jusqu'au weekend je pourrais te remonter des infos ....

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben le tuner satellite a déjà marché (très récemment), sur cette machine mais sur une autre distro.

Mais comme la machine n'est pas pour moi, et que je n'ai pas de parabole, tester le tuner DVB-S n'est pas possible.  :Smile: 

Je vais pouvoir attendre le WE sans pb, mais je pourrai pas passer sur le forum  :Smile: 

----------

## oxomichael

Bon j'ai quelques problèmes, mon disque dur système était en train de mourir alors j'ai tout transféré sur un autre, le problème est qu'il me semble y avoir des fichiers corrompus. J'arrive à faire marcher le principal, sauf que je n'ai plus de son et je ne peut plus accéder au Tuner TNT (c'est bête).

Pour en revenir au fait (avant cela fonctionner direct avec kaffeine) : 

Lors du démarrage de la machine

```

dvb-usb: found a 'TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver' in warm state.

dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

DVB: registering new adapter (TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver)

DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver)...

input: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-2/input/input6

dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 50 msecs.

dvb-usb: TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver successfully initialized and connected.

usbcore: registered new interface driver cinergyT2

```

Lors d'une connexion à chaud sur l'usb:

```

dvb-usb: TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver successfully deinitialized and disconnected.

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-2: config 1 interface 0 altsetting 0 bulk endpoint 0x1 has invalid maxpacket 64

usb 1-2: config 1 interface 0 altsetting 0 bulk endpoint 0x81 has invalid maxpacket 64

dvb-usb: found a 'TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver' in warm state.

dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

DVB: registering new adapter (TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver)

DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver)...

input: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-2/input/input7

dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 50 msecs.

dvb-usb: TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver successfully initialized and connected.

```

Après faudrait faire le tour des options du noyau...

----------

## Possum

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Bref, il est fort probable que j'ai oublié un truc...
> 
> Alors avant d'acheter un nouveau tuner (genre un WinTV-NOVA-TD-500), j'aurais voulu être sûr que ça ne vient pas de moi, et me retrouver tout stupide avec 2 tuners que je ne sais pas faire fonctionner.
> ...

 

Attention avec la Nova-T-500, elle est juste chiante si t'as un signal un peu pourri comme pour moi. Avec des déconnexions intempestives et le tuner qui prend des vacances de temps en temps si on oublie les bonnes options à passer au module. En plus, faut un firmware alakon ! Et quand un des tuners à déconnecté, il ne reste que le reboot, voire le poweroff complet pour le remettre d'aplomb.

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour la version TD, mais avec la T, pas terrible. Pas cher certes. Pas de décompression hard du flux, donc, pour la TNT HD c'est le proco qui pédale derrière.

Personnellement, je ne la recommande pas cette carte. Je voulais une carte PCI pas trop chère, je m'en mords les doigts. 

Pour revenir à ton stick, question conne, sous Windows ou avec une autre distro, il marche ton dongle ? Histoire d'éliminer la configuration kernel. Vu qu'il est cencé être supporté par le kernel depuis le 2.6.12 dixit linuxtv.org. Si il fonctionne ailleurs, tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire, plonger dans le make menuconfig  :Wink: 

Tiens, voilà les modules que j'ai avec ma T-500:

```

mt2060                  3619  2 

dvb_usb_dib0700        71621  2 

dib7000p               13686  1 dvb_usb_dib0700

dib0090                10469  1 dvb_usb_dib0700

dib7000m               11624  1 dvb_usb_dib0700

dib0070                 6424  1 dvb_usb_dib0700

dib8000                20560  1 dvb_usb_dib0700

dib3000mc               9468  3 dvb_usb_dib0700

dibx000_common          2446  4 dib7000p,dib7000m,dib8000,dib3000mc

```

Donc, j'imagine, que pour ton dongle, devrait aussi y avoir plein de monde. Une piste comme une autre

----------

## oxomichael

Bon c'est bon tout refonctionne

lsmod 

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  194888  32 

snd_seq_oss            18752  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      3584  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                33792  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          3700  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            26464  0 

snd_mixer_oss          10832  1 snd_pcm_oss

it87                   20328  0 

hwmon_vid               1584  1 it87

vboxnetflt              9680  0 

vboxdrv              1705308  1 vboxnetflt

snd_hda_codec_realtek   236100  1 

snd_hda_intel          16196  6 

nvidia               9823336  28 

snd_hda_codec          45872  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

r8169                  28740  0 

dvb_usb_cinergyT2       7168  6 

dvb_usb                10668  1 dvb_usb_cinergyT2

mii                     2928  1 r8169

snd_pcm                47016  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

rtc_cmos                6732  0 

rtc_core               10276  1 rtc_cmos

rtc_lib                 1408  1 rtc_core

k10temp                 2292  0 

i2c_piix4               7808  0 

snd_timer              13712  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          5296  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

button                  3928  0 

nfs                   113096  0 

lockd                  49284  1 nfs

sunrpc                138576  3 nfs,lockd

scsi_wait_scan           528  0 

sl811_hcd               7872  0 

usbhid                 19904  0 

ohci_hcd               16796  0 

uhci_hcd               16680  0 

usb_storage            36592  0 

ehci_hcd               27264  0 

usbcore                97944  8 dvb_usb_cinergyT2,dvb_usb,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

sg                     19376  0 

sata_mv                21620  0 

pata_marvell            2384  0 

pata_atiixp             3028  0 

pata_amd                8868  0 

```

Si tu veut la config noyau c'est possible

----------

## El_Goretto

@Possum: merci pour ton feedback, ce  genre de commentaire est extrêmement précieux  :Smile:  Je vais donc persévérer plus longtemps avec le T2. Je vais tester aussi le dongle sous ouinouin, mais j'ai bien plus de temps à consacrer à un debug sur la bonne bécane en remote qu'in situ en direct sur une machine qui n'est pas dans le salon  :Smile:  (c'est l'été au boulot aussi...).

@oxomichael: yep, je suis preneur de ton .config, histoire de vérifier qu'au cours de mes nettoyages successifs je n'aurai pas viré une fonction nécessaire à mon tuner dvb-t. Je t'envois mon @mail par PM si jamais le .config est trop long pour figurer dans un unique PM.

----------

## oxomichael

Après plusieurs tests, je me suis décidé, j'ai changé de noyau

Je suis passé du gentoo-sources-2.6.34 au gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r2

Et là comme par magie, le tuner fonctionne à nouveau, kaffeine arrive bien à détecter les chaines.

Le problème est que je ne saurais dire si il y une merde avec le 2.6.34

Mais avec dvbscan on a un joli tuning failed et avec kaffeine le signal reste stable et ne varie jamais.

Je te renvoi ma config noyau El_Goretto car je crois aussi que j'ai ajouter une option......

----------

## El_Goretto

Hier j'ai mis le T2 sur mon PC perso sous XP qui n'a pas voulu de mon tuner (le logiciel proprio Terractec ne trouvait pas le tuner). Le même PC mais sous Win7, c'est passé (WTH?? c'est les mêmes drivers et softs...).

Rassuré, j'ai repris mon tuner, sur le PC destination sous gentoo, avec un 2.6.35, et pan, Kaffeine et w_scan trouvent des chaînes. Joie, j'ai même accès aux chaînes HD (finalement un tuner "soft", ça a du bon...)

Je referai le test avec un 2.6.34, car j'y suis contraint: l'autre tuner (satellite) a son driver sur un repo mercurial qui ne compile pas sur un 2.6.35 d'après mes derniers tests.

La piste est maintenant de voir si dans DVB même (i.e. dans le noyau), il n'y a pas eu des régressions avant le 2.6.35 qui affecteraient le cinergy T2 entre autres.

Merci pour ton coup de main, je vous tiens au courant.

----------

## El_Goretto

Je viens de refaire le test sur le PC de destination avec le kernel 2.6.34 de départ: rien n'a changé dans le setup. Seul le tuner s'est payé un aller-retour dans un autre PC sous Win7.

Et ben w_scan trouve les canaux avec le 2.6.34 aussi.

Bref, ya eu un schmürtz au niveau matériel, sur ce tuner. Quoi par contre...

Je laisse ouvert le thread pour oxomichael, le temps qu'il résolve son problème de son côté.

Je vais continuer de faire des tests, pour voir si débrancher le tuner et le laisser non alimenté un certains temps peut provoquer la réapparition du problème.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bilan final: c'est le tuner satellite DVB-S2 qui met la zone et empêche le tuner DVB-T de trouver des canaux.

Joie.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, j'ai vainement tenté de jouer (un peu) avec les paramètres des modules impliqués pour le tuner TNT, en vain (voir la liste dans la suite).

Les symptômes précis dont souffre mon cinergy T2 sont les suivants:

2 tuners: 1 TNT, 1 S2, les 2 sont pluggés en USB

avec un cold boot, le tuner TNT ne voit rien

à chaud, si je débranche/rebranche le tuner TNT, il se met à voir les canaux TV

tout warm boot laisse perdurer la situation

tout cold boot remet le tuner TNT en vrac

Et là, je me dis que j'avais en fait un comportement vaguement similaire sous XP avec mediaportal, où après un reboot, il "perdait" le tuner TNT de vue. J'avais attribué le problème à mediaportal (qui m'avait fait quantité de vacheries).

Je ne vais donc pas chercher plus loin, et vais prendre un autre tuner TNT.

Pour les curieux, les paramètres des modules:

```
# modinfo dvb_core

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/dvb-core.ko

license:        GPL

author:         Marcus Metzler, Ralph Metzler, Holger Waechtler

description:    DVB Core Driver

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.34-gentoo-r6 mod_unload 

parm:           dvb_net_debug:enable debug messages (int)

parm:           frontend_debug:Turn on/off frontend core debugging (default:off). (int)

parm:           dvb_shutdown_timeout:wait <shutdown_timeout> seconds after close() before suspending hardware (int)

parm:           dvb_force_auto_inversion:0: normal (default), 1: INVERSION_AUTO forced always (int)

parm:           dvb_override_tune_delay:0: normal (default), >0 => delay in milliseconds to wait for lock after a tune attempt (int)

parm:           dvb_powerdown_on_sleep:0: do not power down, 1: turn LNB voltage off on sleep (default) (int)

parm:           dvb_mfe_wait_time:Wait up to <mfe_wait_time> seconds on open() for multi-frontend to become available (default:5 seconds) (int)

parm:           cam_debug:enable verbose debug messages (int)

parm:           dvb_demux_tscheck:enable transport stream continuity and TEI check (int)

parm:           dvb_demux_speedcheck:enable transport stream speed check (int)

parm:           debug:Turn on/off debugging (default:off). (int)

parm:           dvbdev_debug:Turn on/off device debugging (default:off). (int)

test: modprobe dvb_core dvb_shutdown_timeout=4 dvb_override_tune_delay=50 dvb_powerdown_on_sleep=0

# modinfo  dvb_usb_cinergyT2

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-cinergyT2.ko

author:         Tomi Orava

license:        GPL

description:    Terratec Cinergy T2 DVB-T driver

alias:          usb:v0CCDp0038d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

depends:        dvb-usb

vermagic:       2.6.34-gentoo-r6 mod_unload 

parm:           debug:set debugging level (1=info, xfer=2, rc=4 (or-able)). (int)

parm:           adapter_nr:DVB adapter numbers (array of short)

# modinfo dvb_usb_pctv452e

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-pctv452e.ko

license:        GPL

description:    Pinnacle PCTV HDTV USB DVB / TT connect S2-3600 Driver

author:         Michael H. Schimek <mschimek@gmx.at>

author:         Andre Weidemann <Andre.Weidemann@web.de>

author:         Dominik Kuhlen <dkuhlen@gmx.net>

alias:          usb:v0B48p300Ad*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v0B48p3007d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

alias:          usb:v2304p021Fd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

depends:        dvb-usb,ttpci-eeprom,dvb-core

vermagic:       2.6.34-gentoo-r6 mod_unload 

parm:           debug:Turn on/off debugging (default:off). (int)

parm:           adapter_nr:DVB adapter numbers (array of short)
```

----------

